# Alaskan malamute and samoyed looking for a new home



## mowcy (Sep 4, 2008)

Unfortunately, we can no longer look after our playful alaskan malamute (aged 1.5) and adorable samoyed (aged 3.5) and have to give them away. Both dogs are male, very friendly and cute and just need kind care and attention. They can be homed separately. For more information please call 99431799 or give the number to those who might be interested.


----------



## peterwalter3000 (Mar 19, 2008)

*Your unwanted dogs*

Just reminds me off the advert that is on every Christmas in the UK . A dog is for life , don`t get it if you don`t want to look after it . Just as well you have not got a child that you are fed up with .


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

peterwalter3000 said:


> Just reminds me off the advert that is on every Christmas in the UK . A dog is for life , don`t get it if you don`t want to look after it . Just as well you have not got a child that you are fed up with .


Dogs such as these suffer very badly in the heat of Cyprus and should never be in a hot country.
It is time the Cyprus government banned these animals in cyprus to spare them from suffering.
I have had 2 Samoyeds in the past when I lived in t he Uk. They are gorgeous dogs but even in the UK they didnt take well to the summers. They are designed for cold climates and anyone who has such a dog in a hot country is guilty of cruelty in my opinion.
Sorry if this sounds harsh, but the dogs welfare should always be put first.
Put your hand in your pocket and pay for these dogs to be shipped to the UK for rehoming.


----------

